# Training a dog to mountain bike with you



## ccastro (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for good training tips to train a dog to go mountain biking. I do plan on taking the dog to obedient training. My plan is to rescue a Rhodesian Ridgeback. The type of trails I will be on will be Northern California fireroads and single track. I have read a few posts already in the General Discussion section and found some good training tips. Any suggestions or recommendation will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dirt_Guy (Nov 9, 2011)

It was simple for me because my dog always wants to be at my side and I can trust her off the leash when is just us. I find it easier than taking the pooch for a walk. My dog it always trying to keep up to my pace rather than walking with her and holding her energy back. 

Sent from my bulletproof Commando.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Clip less or flats?


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Your dog will have a hard time pedaling, their knees are backwards.


----------



## miniman (Mar 14, 2008)

Big dog, he'll need a 9er fur sure.


----------



## anchskier (Feb 16, 2007)

If you figure out how to get a dog to learn enough balance and how to peddle, let us know. Training one to mountain bike could be tricky. Maybe taking him along to run with you first so he can see what biking is all about?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I suggest that you let him try it with a couple of trainer-wheels at first.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

A ridgeback may be challenging to trail ride with, especially a young male. I'd think other animals will surely be the biggest task. Once you get to good on leash behavior your on your way. Then maybe some riding in an enclosed space, but either way get it used to the bike straight away. 
It will take some work, and IMO some dogs will never be good trail dogs just because of their genes, and also some trails just shouldn't have dogs, but when it works well it's great.


----------



## ccastro (Jan 26, 2004)

Ah... at last someone who gets the post. Thank Meat for your feedback. I'm looking at adopting a 3 year old female Rhodesian Ridgeback. I plan on working with the dog on voice commands and getting her use to the bike.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

ccastro said:


> Ah... at last someone who gets the post. Thank Meat for your feedback. I'm looking at adopting a 3 year old female Rhodesian Ridgeback. I plan on working with the dog on voice commands and getting her use to the bike.


I read an article somewhere that recommended walking your bike around an open area and purposefully bumping the dog with the front tire. Not hard enough to hurt the dog and not in a way that the dog thinks it is a game. They need to learn not to be in front of a bike when it is moving. Haven't tried it myself, yet, but seems logical.

I think the biggest challenge will be how the dog handles other riders and other dogs, you will have to show some real "Dog Whisperer" leadership.

Also, this might not effect you if you are rescuing a dog, but DO NOT run a puppy to hard or too far. It can negatively impact their development.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Someone who i saw regularly on our rounds with my dog, has a female Rhodesian Ridgeback as well.
A really wonderfull and obediant dog that could get along with everybody and all other dogs.
Butt...
When she takes her for a run or a bikeride in the forrest, she always has to be aware of rabbits, squirrels etc, cause she had caught and shredded a few in the past.
That was her only flaw.

And since yours is already 3 years, it may be hard to get rid of some old bad habits.
so i guess you would have to be extra carefull on and around the trails (anywhere else as well for that mather) cause you never know what she has done in the past in similar situations.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Dirt_Guy said:


> It was simple for me because my dog always wants to be at my side and I can trust her off the leash when is just us. I find it easier than taking the pooch for a walk. My dog it always trying to keep up to my pace rather than walking with her and holding her energy back.
> 
> Sent from my bulletproof Commando.


Don't you have problems running over her if she's right next to you on the trial? It would seem better to have the dog learn to keep behind you on the bike.

I'm glad you posted this thread, and I'd love to hear how other people have trained their dogs for riding. We're looking into getting a dog (a lab or golden, probably) and I'm curious as to what works.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Do all mtbers a huge service and leave your mutts at home.


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

ccastro said:


> Ah... at last someone who gets the post. Thank Meat for your feedback. I'm looking at adopting a 3 year old female Rhodesian Ridgeback. I plan on working with the dog on voice commands and getting her use to the bike.


Females are best. they listen and stay by your side better.

I have a 4 year old Lab cross that I've had since a pup and she is a great trail companion. I didn't really 'train' her other than just figured out what works best. We are at the point where she knows exactly what I want from her regarding other trail users and I rarely have to so much as speak to her.

My only real suggestion would be to treat her with an appropriate diet that will give her the energy to run with you and ensure she doesn't overheat by allowing her to cool off in creeks, etc. plus grab a drink when she needs it.

Oh and I prefer the dog is in front of me. She acts as an alert if there are other trail users ahead of me plus I can keep an eye on her. She will quickly get out of my way when we hit techy or downhill stuff though. A few tire buzzes early in her career and she caught on quickly.


----------



## ccastro (Jan 26, 2004)

Rabies010 said:


> Someone who i saw regularly on our rounds with my dog, has a female Rhodesian Ridgeback as well.
> A really wonderfull and obediant dog that could get along with everybody and all other dogs.
> Butt...
> When she takes her for a run or a bikeride in the forrest, she always has to be aware of rabbits, squirrels etc, cause she had caught and shredded a few in the past.
> ...


Rhodesian Ridgebacks are sight hounds that do have the instinct to go after small game. That will be something I will need to look out for. Lots of ground squirrels in the East Bay Regional park system.


----------



## ccastro (Jan 26, 2004)

Slowup said:


> Females are best. they listen and stay by your side better.
> 
> I have a 4 year old Lab cross that I've had since a pup and she is a great trail companion. I didn't really 'train' her other than just figured out what works best. We are at the point where she knows exactly what I want from her regarding other trail users and I rarely have to so much as speak to her.
> 
> ...


Good suggestion on the diet. I will need to do some research on that. I do plan on carrying extra water for the dog. Some of the parks do have ponds.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Ridgebacks where bred for taking down large game in packs. There also needed to be element of surprise so they had to listen silently, quickly. A sight hound yes, partly, but should be fearless in a pack setting, so small animals may not be the only concern. They're also able to go long distances without food or water, do well with big fast temp swings, and are nearly impervious to bugs.
Think this breed shows alot of great "trail dog" potential, but if it has aggresive tendencies, and/or doesn't have a clear firm leader if needed, it may never be trail worthy.
My .02

Oh, and how exactly does riding trails with a leash work? some kinda magic leash, or just plain magic? lol


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I sincerely hope your dog never causes a crash or another to be injured. If you live in the US you are liable for your dogs actions regardless of leash laws. 

I wouldn't ride with anyone that tried to bring a dog along. Please leave it at home.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

I've taken my Standard Poodle for runs around the neighborhood to burn off energy with an expanding leash. It has worked out pretty good and now he run along side me on the bike when I get it out but I haven't taken him on the trails yet. He's just turned a year and is finally getting out of the puppy stage enough to pay attention.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Just what we need, more flea bitten hounds to get in the way causing accidents, biting people and crapping on the trails. At least the bears and mountain lions will thin them out.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Riding with dogs is awesome, but I hope you have a suitable place to take it, and train it well..... because as you can see, many people can't seem to control themselves or their bike, nor can they comprehend sharing "their" trail. so they get all bent, when a dog (runner, child, deer, tree) "makes" them wreck, or simply inconveniences them in the slightest....


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

d365 said:


> Riding with dogs is awesome, but I hope you have a suitable place to take it, and train it well..... because as you can see, many people can't seem to control themselves or their bike, nor can they comprehend sharing "their" trail. so they get all bent, when a dog (runner, child, deer, tree) "makes" them wreck, or simply inconveniences them in the slightest....


Running over a dog is more than an inconvenience, it is a needless endangerment, all because some simple sob can't think of anyone but themselves. And thanks for the sanctimonious reply in your feeble attempt to inflame the thread.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

roadie scum said:


> Running over a dog is more than an inconvenience, it is a needless endangerment, all because some simple sob can't think of anyone but themselves. And thanks for the sanctimonious reply in your feeble attempt to inflame the thread.


edit: sorry RS. bad day, over the top response. my apologies. read AZ's quote if you want to see how I respond before counting to 10.

running over a dog, is you not controlling yourself or your bike.... I like sharing, and have no problem watching out for other trail users, even the most minimally trained dog, kid, runner.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

d365 said:


> running over a dog, is you not controlling yourself or your bike.... I say, you are a feeble, needless endangerment, who can't think of anyone else but yourself.... how's that for inflamed db?


Wow. :skep: How do you really feel?


----------



## Iko (Mar 20, 2011)

Biking with the dog is a blast!


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Iko said:


> Biking with the dog is a blast!


drop in to first divide?


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

To the OP.

it depends on where you plan on taking your dog and what type of trails.

If you are going to be riding single track - you want your dog to stay away from wheels, but on the trail.

if you are going to be on fire road, you want your dog away from other trail users, especially oncoming traffic.

I use treats and ride along my dog (a 3 year old weim) and constantly ride with one arm out, holding a treat.

I snap my finger and hold out a treat.

She associates the sound to the treat.

I say good dog.

Do this away from others for a while.

keep a leash with you just in case.

Carry LOTS of extra water. A folder dog bowl is good, so you dont waste as much water.


----------



## Iko (Mar 20, 2011)

iheartbicycles said:


> drop in to first divide?


trail goes behind the tree towards the river.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I trained my dog to drink water from a water bottle, just squirt it in her mouth. I don't have an opinion on trail dogs by the way. Mine runs with me, on a leash.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I trained my dog to drink water from a water bottle, just squirt it in her mouth. I don't have an opinion on trail dogs by the way. Mine runs with me, on a leash.


most dogs will drink from a bottle or camelbak, but they're messy. On longer rides, you can run out of water pretty easily.

Folding dog bowls are less likely to waste water and they're small.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

My dogs are messy drinking out of a bowl, makes no diffreance. I won't let them touch my Camelbak though, especially after they have been licking themselves.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

roadie scum said:


> especially after they have been licking themselves.


Your just jealous.


----------



## Iko (Mar 20, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Your just jealous.


:thumbsup:


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Your just jealous.


Dude.


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Here's a video of Chris Akrigg and his trail dog:






Step by step from chris akrigg on Vimeo.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

gregg said:


> Here's a video of Chris Akrigg and his trail dog:


Thank's for posting that !
A very well edited video and a great story.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I really lucked out with my newest mixed-mutt rescue dog. Training this guy for trail doggin' consisted of taking him to the woods the first time and saying "Jett, follow me".

This is the result....






Cruisin' with my Doggie from Clay Morgan on Vimeo.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

This is the ultimate trail dog right here. If you watch this video and still think dogs belong off trails, you got a screw loose.

Lily at Trailside - YouTube!

Lily at Trailside - YouTube

edit - still cant figure out how to embed.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

iheartbicycles said:


> This is the ultimate trail dog right here. If you watch this video and still think dogs belong off trails, you got a screw loose.
> 
> edit - still cant figure out how to embed.


No problem...
I was actually looking for the same video when you posted it ! :thumbsup:
Thank's for saving me the effort.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Unfortunately most dogs that are encountered on multiple use trails are not nearly as obiedient or well behaved.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah i have to admit that most of the dogs I have encountered have not been all that trail friendly. It would be something entirely different if they were all like the couple of excellent examples that have been posted, but alas they are the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Jett's a trooper. He just runs right by other dogs and hikers, as long as we're moving. I always bring a leash, but never have to use it except around the parking lot area.

On his second time out, still a little guy, he followed me on this little wall ledge that has about a two foot drop off the end. I had no idea he was following me.






Jett's second ride from Clay Morgan on Vimeo.


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

floydlippencott said:


> Unfortunately most dogs that are encountered on multiple use trails are not nearly as obiedient or well behaved.


The problem I have is with hikers and walkers not controlling their dogs especially when they come towards you. 
I've often had to swerve out of the way while someone's dog crosses in front of me to check out my dog, who mostly ignores them and continues on her way obediently on my right hand side.

I've found - and take this for what it's worth - mountain bikers tend to have better behaved dogs.


----------



## DaggerK1 (Feb 4, 2012)

My dog (God rest his soul) was a lab/shepherd mix and he just figured it out on is own after a few rides. He would run just in front of me (and never bother anyone) and at intersections I would say "left" or "right" to tell him which way to go. On the rare occasion that he went the wrong way I would yell "other" and he would turn around and catch up. He was very rare though. I rescued him from the streets, no training needed, and so loyal that he had no desire to bother or chase others (human or animal) - he just wanted to ride (run) with me.

HOWEVER - Be VERY careful about overheating the dog - even when it's not that hot out. Take LOTS of water, take fairly frequent breaks, and be extremely aware of how the dog is doing. Read up on it. Unfortunately my brother-in-law's dog died from overheating on a mtn bike ride. It was a horrible situation.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

d365;9037011
running over a dog said:


> While your dog may be the perfect companion on the trail, many dogs aren't. I see more dogs being held back by their people on trails and MUT's than not. I've also seen a handful of riders go down because the dog was dumb enough to run into the rider despite the rider's best efforts to avoid the damn things. I've personally been bit by a herding dog because I wasn't going with the flow of the other riders.
> 
> If you intentionally bring a dog to a trail you're inviting trouble.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Dogs in a high traffic, multi use, public area. Should be on a leash at all times. Owners should also clean up after thier dog.

Riding in the backcountry you tend to meet more like minded people. The further you get out. Thier dogs are usual decent minding. Does'nt bother me a bit to cross paths on ocassion with a dog off leash in the backcountry. 

I will not ride with anyone that has thier dog with them. Mtn biking is my time to relax and get away from it all. Have no desire to hear an owner barking commands every ten seconds.Stopping often to cool, water the dog.

Just because you love your dog. Does'nt mean everyone else does.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I have encountered several badly behaved dogs out there, who definitely were an endangerment to other trail users. Seems no one will fess up to their own trail mutt being less that perfectly behaved tho. 
I used to have 4 Ridgebacks, but wouldn't dream of taking them riding with me, I do not see the point, I want to concentrate on my riding. 
I am trying to train my cat to come along tho, that would be a blast!


----------



## j.rioux (Feb 22, 2012)

I would tell you they make a dog leash that attaches to your bike. I put one on my old Trek Navigator to train my lab to stay with me when I ride. I pull any bike out and he gets wound up knowing he is going for a run. Now that he is trained, depending where I am road biking I keep a training collar on him. Dogs are built for endurance and short bursts. I do a lot of bird and duck hunting. If I walk 5 miles he has covered every bit of 50-60 miles. Getting energy out of your best friend makes your wife a much happier person.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

Mojo Troll said:


> Dogs in a high traffic, multi use, public area. Should be on a leash at all times. Owners should also clean up after thier dog.
> 
> Riding in the you tend to meet more like minded people. The further you get out. Thier dogs are usual decent minding. Does'nt bother me a bit to cross paths on ocassion with a dog off leash in the .
> 
> ...


Thats OK, that is why I prefer to ride with my dog then any other bikers. Tired of riding with other people that slow me down, always waiting at the top of climbs and descents, can't make a rock garden, can't ride a skinny, can't pick a line at 25 mph, can't hit a jump, always fixing their bikes mid ride, always complaining about everything while riding.

The dog on the other hand always challenges me to go faster, always takes the best line, always keeps up, always wants to go longer, never complains and gives me warning from bears and other animals.

I race CAT 1 and have yet to find someone I can ride with on a consistent basis that pushes me to be faster, but the dog pushes me every time :thumbsup:

I just think you have not ridden with someone that has a dog that is well trained for MT biking. I rarely talk to my dog while riding, if she is out climbing me I will call out the right or left so she can go the correct direction at the top of the hill if there is a turn. And for water breaks she usually races ahead to get into the river or creek so she can catch the rear wheel as I go by. She knows every single spot for water on our local trails.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Spinning Lizard said:


> I just think you have not ridden with someone that has a dog that is well trained for MT biking.


That is the problem, almost all dogs encountered on the trails aren't well trained. If they were we wouldn't be on the second page of this discussion.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

roadie scum said:


> That is the problem, almost all dogs encountered on the trails aren't well trained. If they were we wouldn't be on the second page of this discussion.


Yep. I agree, ran into one today that would not listen and should not be on the trail. But there are many dogs that the owners spend a lot of time training that can make the ride better.


----------



## Iko (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm fortunate to ride in a place that is equally popular with mtb and dog walkers so riding with the dog is accepted. Never had to "train" my dog. Wether hiking or biking she is 100% focused on me and the trail. Never bothers anyone else or any other dogs. It's to bad so many folks here have had bad experiences with dogs, I guess I'm lucky to have an awesome one.


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

roadie scum said:


> That is the problem, almost all dogs encountered on the trails aren't well trained. If they were we wouldn't be on the second page of this discussion.


And I'm going to point out the obvious, it is the owners fault. Don't be stupid, train your dog. It's not hard when you learn how.

I love bringing my dog with me on the trail and I'm sure she loves it more than I do. I did spend time training her at home before I brought her along. I rode my bike with her on a leash around my neighborhood. Yep, takes some bike handling skills to do that but in the end she knows to pay attention to where I am and how to act around a bike and how to behave when there are other people around. For biking I have trained her to come, stay, wait and "this way". This way means "I'm turning, follow me." Good for when there are forks in the trail.

Because I spent time teaching her, I hardly have to say anything to her when biking now, she knows what to do.

I have brought her on group rides and she is fantastic, even other riders commented to me how well she did and how much fun she was clearly having.


----------



## Iko (Mar 20, 2011)

I have brought her on group rides and she is fantastic, even other riders commented to me how well she did and how much fun she was clearly having.[/QUOTE]

same here:thumbsup:


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I had 2 ridge backs. Half brother and sister. I didn't ride with them (they got plenty of exercise on the "acreage") However I think the male would of been a better trail runner, He was more "attached" while the female was a more wild. Think lab versus husky. The male I could call off a deer, the female would come back half an hour later with a smile on her face. Great dogs. I'm teary eyes right now missing them.


----------



## j.rioux (Feb 22, 2012)

The kicker is dogs need guidance and discipline. Most Americans cuddle their dogs. Don't get me wrong I love my dog and he is my best friend. Each one has their own personality and temperment. All a particuliar breed does is get you in the ball park of the temperment you are looking for in a dog. 

That being said, back to my original statement about discipline. If you go to Europe it is not uncommon to see dogs inside restaurants minding their manners. But the discipline has to be enforced at all times. A dog is domesticated but still is a wild animal that needs constant reinforcement.

I do a lot of duck hunting and the dangers that are involved are only enhanced with a dog that is not trained. Go out in a small boat with a dog that will not sit or stay on command. I have been there, I had a buddy that thought his dog was trained. Needless to say, he is still invited to duck hunt but his pup is not. It goes to the same with riding.

Good luck and may your pups be your best companions on the trail.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Some great points. As others have said. Most owners think the whole world revolves around thier dog/s. They will be the last to admit the dog is a PITA.

There are well minded dogs on the trail. Unfortinatly for every one decent dog. One usually crosses paths with, you meet twenty dogs that need kicked.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Mojo Troll said:


> Some great points. As others have said. Most owners think the whole world revolves around thier dog/s. They will be the last to admit the dog is a PITA.
> 
> There are well minded dogs on the trail. Unfortinatly for every one decent dog. One usually crosses paths with, you meet twenty dogs that need kicked.


NO dog needs to be kicked.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Mojo Troll said:


> Some great points. As others have said. Most owners think the whole world revolves around thier dog/s. They will be the last to admit the dog is a PITA.
> 
> There are well minded dogs on the trail. Unfortinatly for every one decent dog. One usually crosses paths with, you meet twenty dog *owners* that need kicked.


FIFY. :thumbsup:


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

floydlippencott said:


> do all mtbers a huge service and leave your mutts at home.


nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

First off being in California you'll have to keep a leash really close, any jerk can get you ticketed pretty easily. When I get crap from someone who hasn't been provoked in any way, nowdays I moon them rather than say something. The US Supreme Court has ruled mooning as a legal form of expression!
Limit the dog to 10-12 miles AFTER he's gotten strong, longer and you risk hip problem and more as he ages.
Horses are another problem. If your dog spooks one and the rider is injured you are liable. Work with the dog from the very first sighting. If the dog gets kicked don't expect sympathy or help from anyone except the expensive vet, if he lives.
Any time you can run them near drinkable water, espically in summer, is a plus. My 2 dogs 55 and 60 pounds drink more than me on rides.
Being in California seek the least used trails. Technical trails are best as it slows you down making the pace much easier for the dog. 
Just 2 days ago a guy started giving me crap as me and my dogs exited my car and headed directly to a trail, absolutely in the opposite direction as him. Didn't even say a word and the dogs didn't even notice him but he still started writing my plate # down and claimed to call the police. Don't respond to jerks!!! Unfortunately it doesn't even matter how friendly your dog is.


----------



## ccastro (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments and suggestions on training a dog to go with you on mountain biking rides. I to have seen good and bad behavior from dogs on the trails but that really is reflective on the dog's *owners* not the dog. I intend to train my dog so it not only safe for me but for anyone else we share the trails with.


----------



## ccastro (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the positive suggestions and training tips for bring a dog with you on mountain biking rides. I too have seen good and bad examples of dogs on the trail which is really reflective of the *dog's owners[/B not the dog]. I intend to train my dog in which not only is it safe for me but for anyone else we share the trails with.*


----------



## Iko (Mar 20, 2011)

"Shared" trails and "multi-use" trails includes dogs.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Iko said:


> "Shared" trails and "multi-use" trails includes dogs.


They also include, treading lightly. Yielding to others, ettiqitue, trail building/maint. Being respectful. Cleaning up after ones self. Control. Aware of thier surroundings. Stewertship.

What percentage of dog owners are aware of these things and abide by them, on a multi use trail?

98% fall into.."the whole world revolves around my dog" category.


----------



## rikk (Apr 2, 2007)

I use one of these when biking with my dog

WalkyDog Bike Leash | Walky Dog


----------



## Rmgncc316 (Feb 29, 2012)

My dog does Awsome! She just caught on from hiking.


----------



## Rmgncc316 (Feb 29, 2012)

Anybody's dog ever cut them off? ouch!


----------



## Iko (Mar 20, 2011)

Mojo Troll said:


> They also include, treading lightly. Yielding to others, ettiqitue, trail building/maint. Being respectful. Cleaning up after ones self. Control. Aware of thier surroundings. Stewertship.
> 
> What percentage of dog owners are aware of these things and abide by them, on a multi use trail?
> 
> 98% fall into.."the whole world revolves around my dog" category.


Oh yeah, plenty of a-hole dog owners out there. As I posted earlier, I'm fortunate to have an awesome dog. "We" are active in TM. I always chuckle when I stop for a hiker or an equestrian and they are like "no, go ahead we'll wait"....maybe more mtb'ers should yield? hello?
Then again, horse poop is rather annoying. I am the 5 1/2 %!!!


----------



## j.rioux (Feb 22, 2012)

I work with my Lab in the neighborhood with a WALKYDOG leash. It ataches to the seat post on your bike. Essentialy, it is a metal pole with an internal spring with a short leash attached to it to absorb shock. It attaches to the bike via a clamp that has a quick release.

It is a great way to train a dog to run beside you. Once the dog is trained when your on the trail you can use a remote trainer, (shock collar) to control the dog. This does usually take several years to train a dog correctly.
Remember, ultimately you the dog owner is resonsible for the dog and the safety of the public and that of the dog. I always get a kick out people saying your dog is so well trained. It takes years of patience, failure and eventually triumph.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

My dog was awesome on the trails, there'll never be another like him... (sob)... he once threw himself in front of me when I went over the bars on a tricky downhill, and prevented me from getting injured. He would always sprint ahead when he saw other trail users and hold branches and such out of the way for them, and on my last birthday, he woke me in the morning woofing excitedly, then took me out to show me 10 miles of pristine singletrack in the hills behind my house that he had been secretly building during the nights while I was asleep! Whattaguy!

Wait! Did I dream all this?!?!


----------



## ksm279 (Jun 9, 2009)

My Shepard/Beagle mix is 6 years old and rides with me on every trail ride. I started him when he was young by leashing him on a 6ft leash to a rope/belt on my waist, secured with a carbiner. At this point he can do around 10 miles before he gets tired, but ONLY in mild or cool weather and never on the road. I made the mistake of taking him on a 6 mile road ride one summer and his front pads lifted and peeeled up; it was very painful for him, so again, NEVER on a hot day and I suggest staying away from pavement all together unless its a walk.

He is at the point now where he runs off the leash behind the bike. When I make a tssst sound and point my finger at the ground on my right side, he heels to the side of the bike. He gets the same amount of water as me from the 100oz camel back, and some of my lunch if I stop. Also, when approaching others on single track, I will usually slow and say 'watch the dog, thanks" Nothing like having a great day on the trail with my best friend!


----------



## Wildeyes (Jun 14, 2007)

My dog would lead until a spilt in the trail. He then would wait for me to pass and pick the direction, and he would then take off in front until the next split. 

Takes trust. Start be teaching your dog to walk with you off a leash anyhwere you go. That will translate into him looking to you for direction. Let him wander, but teaching to listen to your commands and come when called was the key for me. After that, I didn't use a leash for the remaining 13 years. I spent a lot of time with him on hiking trails with no leash. Then I dropped in the bike at some point and continued to teach the same things while riding the bike slowly. Then it was just second nature for him to go biking with me.

Miss ya Topper.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wildeyes said:


> My dog would lead until a spilt in the trail. He then would wait for me to pass and pick the direction, and he would then take off in front until the next split.
> 
> Takes trust. Start be teaching your dog to walk with you off a leash anyhwere you go. That will translate into him looking to you for direction. Let him wander, but teaching to listen to your commands and come when called was the key for me. After that, I didn't use a leash for the remaining 13 years. I spent a lot of time with him on hiking trails with no leash. Then I dropped in the bike at some point and continued to teach the same things while riding the bike slowly. Then it was just second nature for him to go biking with me.
> 
> Miss ya Topper.


Wow it takes until page three to actually get a relevant response to the OP's (and my) question about HOW to go about training a dog to ride with you. thank you wildeyes.

It's unfortunate we have to slog through two pages of "dogs don't belong in nature" vs "my dog is awesome at this already" posts to get to some sound advice. Anyone else who can add something productive to this thread? We've got a standard schnauzer that I'd love to ride with this summer but he is a bit stubborn when it comes to training, especially off the leash so I am wary of taking him out. At least he's a great on-leash running partner.


----------



## scout (Jul 12, 2006)

You will invariably bring on the dog haters with a thread like this. 

Best luck I've had is teaching heel, right and left (with whatever commands you wish, just be consistent) and to have them around bikes as much as possible. I also bikejor from time to time which helps with the commands and trail etiquette (and allows them on trails where leashes are required).
With that, some trail common sense and respect if you do see others is all you really need. I seek trails with water on them, and don't run them in the heat of summer. I also keep dog booties (homemade) in my first aid in case of injury. If I have them on trails without water at least one carries a dog pack with water, dog snacks (and my empty beer cans on the way down!).

Enjoy it, be smart about it and you will have a long time riding partner. Oh, and don't feed them right before the ride. Can be very harmful for a dog to run hard on a full stomach.


----------



## Iko (Mar 20, 2011)

Wildeyes said:


> My dog would lead until a spilt in the trail. He then would wait for me to pass and pick the direction, and he would then take off in front until the next split.
> 
> Takes trust. Start be teaching your dog to walk with you off a leash anyhwere you go. That will translate into him looking to you for direction. Let him wander, but teaching to listen to your commands and come when called was the key for me. After that, I didn't use a leash for the remaining 13 years. I spent a lot of time with him on hiking trails with no leash. Then I dropped in the bike at some point and continued to teach the same things while riding the bike slowly. Then it was just second nature for him to go biking with me.
> 
> Miss ya Topper.


Sounds exactly like my dog! Enjoys being with me on the bike more than any other activity.:thumbsup: What breed was Topper?


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

I have an australian shepherd that just turned seven months and loves to run with me as I ride. The only advice I can truly back is to enjoy riding through slow open areas with your dog don't bring them to the trail. By doing so you take the risk of losing your dog or even having to pay some outrageous vet bills for broken bones. Just keep in mind your dog is your best friend not everyone else's.


----------



## Iko (Mar 20, 2011)

Trail dog happiness.


----------



## Aonghas (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey guys have you ever tried cannabis as an alternative medicine for your sick dogs? I've heard that CBD Hemp is now a thing for dogs with arthritis, compromised immune systems, stress responses, aggression and digestive issues.Well they said it was pretty safe because of the low THC, CBD hemp won't make your pupper high.I was reading some info here about CBD here in Ice Strain Review - I Love Growing Marijuana would very much appreciate any ideas and advice regarding on this issue on dogs using cannabis as an alternative herbal medicine. Thanks in advance to those who'll answer.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A 6 year old thread bump, nice! You may find more current dog threads out there to push your street corner sales antics.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

I tried getting my dog stoned once...


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------

